# can't start age of mythology



## Recr3ation (Oct 2, 2007)

erm wassup,my aom CD broke so i bought new one,the gold edition wich contains aom and its expansion:the titans,i never had problems running aom before but now it just doesn't work:i install the game,no problems at all,then i try to start it,and 3 things shows up at the bottom of the screen,aom,movieplayer,and something else,and after a few seconds,it just freezes,and then when i remove my CD from comp,magic,the aom trailer starts,and when thats over,i just get back to desktop,any suggestions?dont use to hard words tho cuz i don't really know alot of comps and im not english >.< ... thnx in advance or w/e:wink: ...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you installed the gold edition.did you uninstall the old version first,and delete its files?


----------



## Recr3ation (Oct 2, 2007)

i uninstalled the old one and installed the new one


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

check with windows updates to be sure you have the newest version of direct-x.


----------



## graveleather (Oct 6, 2007)

hay have u check the minimum system requirements? u should check with

www.systemrequirementslab.com


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

graveleather said:


> hay have u check the minimum system requirements? u should check with
> 
> www.systemrequirementslab.com



very good idea:grin:


----------



## Recr3ation (Oct 2, 2007)

i was able to run the game before...,it even runs on my brother olds laptop for crying out loud...

ps:when it freezes and i press alt+ctrl+del then sometime the game just starts,it worked like 3 times alrdy ...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its starting to sound like something from the other install of it.is having a bad affect you may need to be sure all files for it have been deleted.possibly even a regedit would be in order to get fully rid of it.


----------



## Recr3ation (Oct 2, 2007)

yea pharoah that could be the thing ... only thing i did was uninstal the old version and idk were i should find those old files ...and what do u mean with a regedit if i can ask?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok first off start with a file search.try searching the game name,then the game maker.you may have files in program files still.also you may have some files in my documents some games put saves,and config files in there.

regedit is the editor for the system registry.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm

Download that and give us your system information by copying the information to here.

Mikey.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm
> 
> Download that and give us your system information by copying the information to here.
> 
> Mikey.


thats not it he used to play the game just fine.then the cd got broke then he got the gold edition of the same game.it is obviously leftover files from the previous install causing the problems.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I think you just answered yourself. 

The games are different, run different, look different and the gold edition has extra content in it. The requirements might be the same, but anything that could be putting anything past the PC's limits could be causing the problem.

Anyway, to my knowledge (I am not sure, mind), I don't think you can uninstall AoM without the CD, so how did you uninstall it? :4-dontkno


----------



## ongur (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the same problem and i wonder if u have already found a solution. 

When i try to start aom, i get the first screen with age of mythology written on it, but in my toolbar i get aom and movieplayer and it won't open. And indeed, if i press ctrl+alt+del it sometimes opens.

So plz can some1 help me with this?


----------



## Breeish (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, I had this problem too and heres how I fixed it! Movieplayer was the issue so I just got rid of that. If you have a typical installation go to C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Age of Mythology and find movieplayer 

(the Icon looks like a bar code as I'm sure if you have the problem you've seen it. ) I didn't delete it in case I needed it back but I got it out of that folder and moved it to a backup folder on my desktop. The intro movie won't play anymore but the game should work now. Good luck!


----------

